# FVSRA Summer / Fall Race #1 - Cocoa, Florida



## fl_slotter (Jan 14, 2009)

*TAWNEY TAKES 'EM ALL*​ 
*COCOA, FL* (19 JULY 09) - Two dozen entries signed in for JK Spec, GT and Can-Am racing on theRaceway.biz's Hillclimb.

I want to thank everyone who came and put up with the fact our a/c went on the fritz Friday night (it is scheduled for repair today).

Thanks also to Mike Rigsby and Terry Tawney who ran hundreds of laps to help get the spray glue set for the day's racing. Terry and I were still cleaning the track and running laps late Sunday morning. By the time we began the D-3's just after noon, it was nearly perfect.

The JK Spec Class was, once again a purely exhibition event. Local "shoe" Terry Tawney took the win, but we were all wowed by the stunning Sampson built, Noose painted entry of Tony P. It was Tony's first trip to theRaceway.biz but he managed a second, just ahead of Bob Rondinone. Terry set best segment (27) and Matt Boman had fast lap (4.391).

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - JK D-3 "Torsional/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Tony - JK D-3 Sampson/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22 Can-Am
Bob - JK D-3 "Torsional/Falcon 7/JK Ferrari 612 Can-Am









The GT race was a close one with several races within the race Matt Boman and Terry Tawney stayed at the top of the "laps averaged" screen for the entire main with Terry ultimately getting the win and fast lap (4.230). Matt, Terry and Bill Colvard tied for best segment (21) Count Gibson finished third.

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Kelly Steel/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70
Matt - Champion Turbo Flex /Falcon 7/JK Porsche 917
Count - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Lola T-70









Can-Am was the final event of the day. Terry and Matt were once again separated by only a couple of laps with Terry getting the win, fast lap (4.167) and sharing best segment honors with Matt, Bill Colvard and Steve Bowman (28). Bill and Steve were on the same lap, with Bill getting third by just a few feet. 

*TECHNICAL INFO:*
Terry - Kelly Steel/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Matt - Champion Turbo Flex/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22
Bill - JK X-24/Falcon 7/JK Ti-22  









HAPPENING SOON: 

*JULY 24th - 26th*: MERRITT SQUARE MALL, Merritt Island, FL - MODEL CAR SHOW. She what Brevard area builders are doing with "statics". Organized by HOBBYTOWN of Melbourne.

*AUGUST 2nd*: JOHN'S SLOT CAR GARAGE, Riverview, FL - VINTAGE RACES. The Garage will open @ 10:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon. This is a stand-alone special event. No FVSRA points will be awarded.

*AUGUST 8th*: MIRACLE MILE RACEWAYS, Leesburg, FL - MY SERIES '09 Race #6. Store will open @ 8:00a.m. with racing beginning @ noon with SPEC NASCAR.

*AUGUST 22nd*: OXFORD COMMUNITY CENTER, Oxford, FL - FHORA '09 Race #6. Track set-up will be Friday evening August 21st. Practice Saturday from 10:00 to noon, racing begins at noon. 

*AUGUST 23rd*: The Race Place, Holly Hill - FVSRA SUMMER/FALL '09 Race #2. Store will open @ 10:00 a.m.. Racing begins @ noon. 

DON'T FORGET THE REGULAR WEEKLY RACES AT YOUR LOCAL RACEWAY!

 (Go to http://www.theRaceway.biz and click on FLA SLOT RACING to see a list of all Florida raceways, their weekly race programs and the Florida MY SERIES, F.H.O.R.A. and FVSRA schedules)

http://www.theRaceway.biz
1507 N. Cocoa Blvd (U.S. 1)
Cocoa, FL 32922
(321) 639-4692
(866) 845-4559 (toll free outside Brevard County)

Visit http://www.fvsra.com to keep up with the latest in Florida VINTAGE racing.


----------

